
Show HN: Content Directory for Organizing, Finding and Sharing Great Resources - mtolga
https://www.fluffzy.com/
======
mtolga
Hello Guys,

Me and my co-founder having hard time to find great resources because of noisy
web , and to organize our pile of tabs. So, we build a place where like minded
people can share best resources under a subject as a collection to teach one
another and store their links whether privately or publicly.

We were frustrated by tab pile in our browsers and also we hate to lose time
on fluff content.

*we didn’t have time to change actual landing page so we used our old website builder account to create new landing page but actual sites name is jooseph

